

Bitmessage 0.3.5 Released - conductor
https://bitmessage.org/

======
conductor
Some links:

Changelog -
[https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Changelog](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Changelog)

Bitmessage Forum - [https://github.com/grant-
olson/BitMessageForum](https://github.com/grant-olson/BitMessageForum)

Bitchirp (Twitter alternative using Bitmessage) -
[https://bitchirp.org](https://bitchirp.org)

Protocol specification -
[https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Protocol_specification](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Protocol_specification)

Whitepaper -
[https://bitmessage.org/bitmessage.pdf](https://bitmessage.org/bitmessage.pdf)

Bitmessage Subereddit -
[http://reddit.com/r/bitmessage](http://reddit.com/r/bitmessage)

